# Do your boobs hang low



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

htpp://www.floglo.com/funny/1279_groovin-grannies-swinging-boobies.html


Dave p


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

don't work dave.

Andy


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.flowgo.com/funny/1279_groovin-grannys-swingin-boobies.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.flowgo.com/funny/1780_geezer-pleaser.html

took a video of you Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dave

Im just concerned by what exactly you were googling to come up with this little gem for us all to look at. 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

i was just looking for a funny granny avatar.
Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> i was just looking for a funny granny avatar.
> Dave p


You seem to have found it!


----------

